# Ida (Cookridge) Hospital, Leeds, April 2013



## ZerO81 (Jun 2, 2013)

*
Ida (Cookridge) Hospital


History



In 1886 John North gifted £6,000 to open a convalescent home in memory of his daughter Ida.

Chorley and Connon were the Architects, opened 10th May 1888.

Robert Arthington financed a second hospital on adjacent site which opened May 1905, and took his name but was mostly referred to as ‘Cookridge’. Ida hospital is the two crescent shaped buildings.

The hospital site closed in 2008.​

Click to expand...


Whilst doing some spring cleaning of my website earlier this year, I realised that I had not visited any hospital related sites for quite some time, despite the fact these were the type of sites which got me interesting in exploring in the first place, so 'Year of the Hospital' was born, where I am intending on seeing as many hospital based sites as I can. After so far ticking off St Luke's and Rauceby, it was time to visit Ida hospital, which was one I saw posted a few times earlier this year.

I thoroughly enjoyed the visit as it's got a nice mix of peely paint, large former wards and some interesting 'details' to photograph.

Cheers to LeedsExplorer for the heads up with this one.

[1]






[2]





[3] & [4]








[5] & [6]








[7]





[8]





[9] & [10]








[11] - Not entirely sure what this little room was for, but was surprised to see the glass window fully intact!





[12]





[13]





[14] & [15]








[16]





Full Gallery HERE
*​


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 2, 2013)

Fantastic pics!
Thanks..


----------



## steve2109 (Jun 2, 2013)

Super stuff, nice to see peely paint again !


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 2, 2013)

*Lovely lookin place this!! LIKE LOTS!!
Splendid pix as always... *


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2013)

Great,thanks for sharing.


----------



## sparky. (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice great photos


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 3, 2013)

Cheers for the comments people, its a nice relaxed wander


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks for the share excellent images as standard with you


----------



## demon-pap (Jun 3, 2013)

great report, this place looks fekked to say it only closed 2008 though, doesn't look much to see....


----------



## mookster (Jun 8, 2013)

Another added to the northern bucket list, nice.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 8, 2013)

What an ace looking place! Now I want to see! Great pics, thanks


----------



## boxerheaven (Jun 8, 2013)

fantastic pics


----------

